# Rough and Tumble Annual Thresherman's Reunion



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Went to the Rough & Tumble show on Friday. Feature tractors were Caterpillar and Sheppard Diesels. Only about 8 or so tractors and such were there representing the Sheppard line, but there were many Cats. 




















If anyone is interested in seeing photo's here is the link to my Epson site. There are 3 or pages so make sure you see them all.

http://albums.photo.epson.com/j/AlbumIndex?u=1765694&a=31378201&f=


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Deerehunter,

Thanks for the pictures and the link. That event had quite a collection!


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks Deerehunter!
I sure would like to see one of those steam shovels operating in person. 

Mark


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Deerehunter! Great pics! Maybe you should consider a career as a photographer. Probably more fun than what you are doing now. 

For those that don't know, I personnally know Deerehunter and his passion for all things mechanical.


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

A career as a photographer......Now there's a thought. Make my own hours, nobody to answer to. Been thinking about upgrading my Olympus D-220L with something that has a telephoto lens and more megapixels. 

I had pictures from last years show, which included the engines in the engine building and some other good stuff, but they got replaced with with the new ones. It's a decent show if you don't mind paying the $7 to get in. This is the first year they had the big area for the steam shovels and dozers play in. They even have a building with several large steam engines and some smaller ones. It can be a learning experience.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

like the 110 rc


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Deerhunter thanks for all the pictures they have some nice old crawlers there. Is that a old fire truck or wagon truck What is the make on this one looks like it would be hard to steer with the tracks. Unless you use the brakes but then the front wheels would cut up the ground i would think

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=52946>


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

The fire engine is a 1903 Nott steam pumper with a 1919 American LaFrance motor lead. For some reason this picture won't come up. Get the dreaded red X.


The crawler you are refering to is a Model G Bates Steel Mule. It was made from 1921 to 1928, had a 4 1/2 x 6 inch Beaver 4 cylinder engine that produced 25-35 hp. The tractor weighed 6500 lbs. and was capable of a 4500 lb. drawbar pull. I didn't take a real good look, but would imagine it had some kind of steering clutches.


----------

